# No Man's Sky officially delayed to August 10th



## Deleted-379826 (May 28, 2016)

Chary said:


> View attachment 50925​
> After initially planning to release for PS4/PC on June 21, developer Hello Games has confirmed that their highly anticipated title, No Man's Sky, has been delayed to August 10, 2016 in order to give the game a little extra "polish".
> 
> 
> ...


And anotha one


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2016)

Sooooo shocked, didn't see that coming


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

I was so hyped for this game


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I was so hyped for this game


Rip no ps4 or xbone and bad pc


----------



## Mystic Shadow (May 28, 2016)

Shoulda let us have a beta then or somthing my god I was so pumped glad I didn't request off work this haha.


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

Mystic Shadow said:


> Shoulda let us have a beta then or somthing my god I was so pumped glad I didn't request off work this haha.


I thought there was one about 2 years ago?


----------



## pizzaman2893 (May 28, 2016)

This game looks cool but its looking way overhyped..


----------



## Chary (May 28, 2016)

pizzaman2893 said:


> This game looks cool but its looking way overhyped..


It's kind of a shame, really. People are expecting this to be the next Minecraft, and are expecting the world of it. But all this game originally wanted to be was someone's pet project.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2016)

Chary said:


> It's kind of a shame, really. People are expecting this to be the next Minecraft, and are expecting the world of it. But all this game originally wanted to be was someone's pet project.


Yeah, people keep thinking this will be like Minecraft in space but it's a far cry from that. No building, no "traditional" multiplayer, etc. Unless you meant "the next Minecraft" in a cult classic kind of way, then yeah, that too.

Honestly, I'm upset, but not as upset as all the people demanding their pre-orders back and cursing and whatnot. They're out for blood as if they were promised the second coming of Jesus on June 21st.


Mystic Shadow said:


> Shoulda let us have a beta then or somthing my god I was so pumped glad I didn't request off work this haha.


Do you _really _want a beta? This game seems to be a lot of the same thing over and over. Playing in the beta will just burn the players out even quicker.


TheVinAnator said:


> And anotha one


June 21st was the first release date they ever had, so it's not really "anotha."


----------



## keven3477 (May 28, 2016)

can someone please tell me what this game is about, I keep hearing stuff about how this is going to be great but I never get any information as to why?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> can someone please tell me what this game is about, I keep hearing stuff about how this is going to be great but I never get any information as to why?


Watch a gameplay video or seven. It's rather silly to ask someone if something is good because they share different tastes. I doubt _anything_ in this world has a 0% approval rating (except me without my shirt on).

If you still insist on seeking opinions from others... the game is about exploring space. You go from planet to planet, scanning flora, fauna, and objects. You get to name both the planets and the fauna (possibly the flora too). You gather materials to upgrade your equipment and ship. You can find ancient relics and ancient civilizations. You learn about the universe. The "main goal" is to reach the center of the universe, but you can enjoy yourself without doing so. I personally like the idea of the scale of the game. It's entirely possible that a player can go through the entire game without ever meeting anyone else, considering there's billions of billions of planets. Can you imagine the sense of amazement and wonder if you actually do? It's entirely first person, and the only way to know what you look like is to meet someone else and have them tell you, so I'm eager for that moment.


----------



## keven3477 (May 28, 2016)

sounds interesting, unfortunately i cant watch videos of it at the moment because i am doing a download and my internet is slow, however you did pique my interest.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

Totally didn't see this coming from a mile away, I still think the game is going to be a massive letdown.


----------



## T-hug (May 28, 2016)

king_leo said:


> Totally didn't see this coming from a mile away, I still think the game is going to be a massive letdown.


Me too. Also this 2 month delay is the time it would take to press the discs and ship them worldwide, so the game is probably finished for retail and what they are working on is a nice fat day 1 patch.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 28, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> June 21st was the first release date they ever had, so it's not really "anotha."



I think they were referring to games as of late in general. Lots of delays happening. Devs just either suck at scheduling or deliberately do this to make headlines.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> I think they were referring to games as of late in general. Lots of delays happening. Devs just either suck at scheduling or deliberately do this to make headlines.


Possibly. Honestly, I don't understand all of the delays either. Why even announce a release date unless you are 100% sure that it'll be done by then (i.e. it's already done)? Obviously they had at least a modicum of faith in the current state of the product to announce a date in the first place, so they (all devs, not just these guys) should just go gold and immediately get to work on a day 1 or 7 or 30 patch. We've seen time and again that a delayed game doesn't necessarily mean a polished one. Fix one bug, have two spawn in its place.


----------



## TVL (May 28, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> I think they were referring to games as of late in general. Lots of delays happening. Devs just either suck at scheduling or deliberately do this to make headlines.



It's not deliberate*. It is really hard to know what problems you'll run into, if they could all devs would deliver on the date.

*Rarely it probably is, like with Zelda, they know they're not having a game done by the first couple of dates they give us.


----------



## Yil (May 28, 2016)

So this was supposed to indie Metroid Prime?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 28, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yeah, people keep thinking this will be like Minecraft in space but it's a far cry from that. No building, no "traditional" multiplayer, etc. Unless you meant "the next Minecraft" in a cult classic kind of way, then yeah, that too.
> 
> Honestly, I'm upset, but not as upset as all the people demanding their pre-orders back and cursing and whatnot. They're out for blood as if they were promised the second coming of Jesus on June 21st.
> 
> ...


I ment games in general shoula been more clear


----------



## Abcdfv (May 28, 2016)

Yil said:


> So this was supposed to indie Metroid Prime?


Minecraft with money and spaceships.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 28, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken, I watched _*one*_ video on this, it was kind of a QnA and the developer said himself that he did NOT want this to be like Minecraft in any way. The building elements are very small and it'd take forever to build. I'll have to find the video or maybe someone else knows where it's at. I watched it months ago so I may be mistaken.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2016)

Meh. I'm still interested in grabbing it, I'm not gonna get my panties in a twist because I have to wait another couple months.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 28, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Meh. I'm still interested in grabbing it, I'm not gonna get my panties in a twist because I have to wait another couple months.


Ditto, it's always sounded a bit too ambitious for me, especially from such a small team, but whilst it's never been the game I'm most looking forward to this year, I'm still looking forward to at least trying it, and not arsed about a 2 month delay: if the end result is gonna be that bit better than before, then bring it on!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I watched _*one*_ video on this, it was kind of a QnA and the developer said himself that he did NOT want this to be like Minecraft in any way. The building elements are very small and it'd take forever to build. I'll have to find the video or maybe someone else knows where it's at. I watched it months ago so I may be mistaken.


You're right. Like I said earlier in the thread, pretty much the only Minecraftian thing NMS has going for it is the procedurally generated content. People need to learn that procedurally generated content does not guarantee the game is anything like Minecraft.


----------



## Julizi (May 28, 2016)

But Zelda is something else! The Wii U version is ready...


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 28, 2016)

Maybe this delay will help lower the $60 price tag.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2016)

TheCasketMan said:


> Maybe this delay will help lower the $60 price tag.


I don't follow you... as a consolation prize of sorts? They're not gonna see an extra month and a half of development and think "You know what this extra work deserves? Less pay!"


----------



## KSP (May 28, 2016)

Is it just me or does the game sound way too ambitious for its own good. 

I read the idea behind it, and although it sounds very good, but can it really be pulled off?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2016)

KSP said:


> Is it just me or does the game sound way too ambitious for its own good.
> 
> I read the idea behind it, and although it sounds very good, but can it really be pulled off?


If you read this thread, or any other regarding No Man's Sky, you'd know that no, it's not just you, but that was probably just a turn of phrase. Anyway, there's no point in asking. We'll find out in August.


----------



## KSP (May 28, 2016)

We'll see soon.

I can believe it if the game has like a gazillion dollar budget like Uncharted, but given the realistic budget and unrealistic goals, seems too good to be true. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 28, 2016)

KSP said:


> We'll see soon.
> 
> I can believe it if the game has like a gazillion dollar budget like Uncharted, but given the realistic budget and unrealistic goals, seems too good to be true. I guess we'll see.


It's procedurally generated, though. It's not like they have to design quintillions of planets by hand. If they can get just one planet procedurally generated (which they have showcased in their videos), they can procedurally generate billions. Honestly, I just don't get the whole "overly ambitious" thing. If they promised that every single one of the 1487632847683424768 planets was completely unique, then yes, I'd think that was overly ambitious. Eventually you will end up not being surprised by the type of landscapes, flora, and fauna you encounter, but that should be obvious, right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's procedurally generated, though. It's not like they have to design quintillions of planets by hand. If they can get just one planet procedurally generated (which they have showcased in their videos), they can procedurally generate billions. Honestly, I just don't get the whole "overly ambitious" thing. If they promised that every single one of the 1487632847683424768 planets was completely unique, then yes, I'd think that was overly ambitious. Eventually you will end up not being surprised by the type of landscapes, flora, and fauna you encounter, but that should be obvious, right?


This. I don't think No Man's Sky is "overly ambitious" at all. The only problem I can foresee them having when it comes to the actual "complexity" of making a game like this (and I assume this is why it's been delayed) is with procedural generation you always have to refine the algorithms used to generate everything or else problems can occur, I imagine while going through development they've come across a lot of weird, glitch-y, broken planets that might cause issues with the game itself and they're trying to fix that.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 29, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This. I don't think No Man's Sky is "overly ambitious" at all. The only problem I can foresee them having when it comes to the actual "complexity" of making a game like this (and I assume this is why it's been delayed) is with procedural generation you always have to refine the algorithms used to generate everything or else problems can occur, I imagine while going through development they've come across a lot of weird, glitch-y, broken planets that might cause issues with the game itself and they're trying to fix that.


Quite possibly. In one of the interviews, Sean Murray showed what happens when you make just one alteration to the algorithm they use. If I remember correctly, he showed a mountainous planet, changed the overall algorithm and had it turn into a completely flat, desolate place. That shows how volatile their algorithm is. They can't edit it any more after the game is released, though, because it'll essentially result in a wipe of all progress every player's made, so they need to make _absolutely_ sure that their final product is worthy. It's _literally_ impossible for their development team to check all planets, though, so no matter how much refinement they do it's entirely possible (and quite likely) that weird, glitch-y, broken planets remain.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 29, 2016)

Reminder that delays are GOOD; they almost always results in a better game. Most Zelda games get big delays! I would choose better over sooner any time.  





keven3477 said:


> can someone please tell me what this game is about, I keep hearing stuff about how this is going to be great but I never get any information as to why?


There used to be this great video, "10 things to do in no man's sky" or something like that. But now there are a ton of videos with very similar titles. I guess you can read up on it or wait for it to be released!
http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3731269


----------



## mgrev (May 29, 2016)

delay it to the 11th so it can release on my birthday


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 30, 2016)

I woulda made my first report but I can't access my computer till I wake up so if someone wants too or just update The creator has been receiving death threats


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 30, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I woulda made my first report but I can't access my computer till I wake up so if someone wants too or just update The creator has been receiving death threats


It's not uncommon for developers, musicians, comedians, actors, etc. to receive death threats. People are idiots and assholes regardless of their pastime of choice.


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2016)

With all these delays it's about become, "No man's game!" 
I cry!


----------



## Yil (May 30, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> With all these delays it's about become, "No man's game!"
> I cry!


Maybe they will bundle with a good card.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Wanted to release it a week after P5 and FFXV to make sure it was extra-successful.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 1, 2016)

DS1 said:


> Wanted to release it a week after P5 and FFXV to make sure it was extra-successful.





> After initially planning to release for PS4/PC on June 21, developer Hello Games has confirmed that their highly anticipated title, *No Man's Sky*, has been delayed to *August 10*, 2016 in order to give the game a little extra "polish".





> *Persona 5* is chronologically the sixth installment in the _Persona_ series, which is part of the larger _Megami Tensei_ franchise. The game is set for release in Japan in* September 2016*, and will release in North America sometime later within 2016.





> _*Final Fantasy XV*_ (Japanese: ファイナルファンタジーXV Hepburn: _Fainaru Fantajī Fifutīn_?) is an upcoming action role-playing video game being developed and published by Square Enix for the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One, and currently scheduled for a worldwide release on *September 30*, 2016.


Do they have a time machine or something?


----------

